# You are PAYING for Illegal aliens not even living here!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Just to really get you pissed at the IRS*
http://www.wthr.com/story/18204912/tax-loophole-investigation


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't even bring myself to read that, my blood pressure would skyrocket.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> You are PAYING for Illegal aliens not even living here!


No shit!
This one is costing taxpayers BILLIONS.
No good will EVER come of allowing these criminals to stay here. We won't be able to build enough prisons. Christ, we can't now!
To summarize, when they're not manufacturing plates and running down innocent CITIZENS in uninsured vehicles and leaving the scene, they're claiming nieces and nephews living in Mexico and receiving five figure IRS returns. The IRS has known about this for years! We had a health care bill shoved up our asses within weeks but they cannot stop this? Bullshit.
Cockroaches...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I get the general feeling I'd rant to the heavens myself. Better I don't know. My knowing won't change it, just kill me from a massive stroke.


----------

